# True.Spirit Took Four Photographs With One Of My Digital Cameras.



## Rexx Taylor (Jan 26, 2016)

I believe I discovered these four shots that were taken in sequence at a friends beach house in cape cod/Falmouth this past summer.
This nearly scared the bajeezuz out of me. I found them as I was going thru the dozens of pics I took of Falmouth, Mass. There is no way anyone else could of taken these pics. I am pretty sure it was the owner of the estate who passed away a few years ago. One pic was rather spooky being there is a mystery little girl in the pic, her face is blurred as the face of another little girl who was there is perfectly clear. Anyone who wants to see this pic,,just ask,,i will share it.


----------

